# Optoma HD65 calibration



## marcosreg

I am the new owner of a new Optoma HD 65. 
Excellent resolution and brightness. As for color, I noticed an excessive red at all inputs, mainly in and HDMI. RGB was easy to correct, but HDMI that has "gain" and "bias" adjustments for each color, I was unable to reach a satisfactory result, which currently leads me to not use the HDMI. 
I adjusted brightness and contrast with the Video Essentials. 
Someone had similar difficulty? 
Any hint of the calibration roadmap? 
Thank you, 
Marcos
:thumbsdown:


----------



## fibreKid

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10457

Welcome the world of tinkering :bigsmile:


----------



## marcosreg

Thank you fibreKid.
My main problem with the HD65 was resolved after I realized that my DVD player had its "color saturation" setting completely out of the normal position, but this seting is very well hidden at the menu and i was dificult to find.
I liked very much the information you sent regarding calibration. I put a color meter at my wish list.
I noticed that you have a Behringer BFD 1124P at your setup. 
Would you please send me some information regarding it's effectiveness?
I am considering using one too, because I have a 18 dB peak at 42 Hz, but I am not sure yet about this acquisition.
Best regards,
Marcos


----------



## rburnett

I have the same projector. I don't have a light meter or any fancy equipment, but I did find the following calibration settings on projector reviews. I can't post the link, but here's his settings copied below. I use the UserMode and I think it looks great. I'm using a gray screen.

UserMode 

Contrast = -4 
Brightness = 2 
Gain R = 5 
G = 0 
B = 2 
Bias R = -3 
G = 0 
B = 0


----------



## lcaillo

Gain adjusts the bright areas while Bias adjusts the dark areas or the whole range.


----------

